
Show HN: (My First game) Dicentric, a fun and relaxing puzzle game for android - wherd
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.superfunguys.dicentric
======
wherd
The goal is to move all the dice to the outlined areas.

The number in the die represents the number of remaining moves.

Why you will love Dicentric:

\- FREE to play

\- Simple JOGABILITY

\- DARE yourself with more than 50 fun levels

\- RESOLVE intelligent puzzles with various mechanisms

~~~
zekehernandez
I haven't tried it, but I love the mechanics shown on the app store page. Will
try it later!

~~~
wherd
ok. thanks

------
jpl56
Seems nice, but I would prefer to get generic ads rather than having no choice
than answering "yes" to the "give out my data" question.

~~~
wherd
thank you for the feedback. Will add the "less relevant" ads option on the
next update.

------
lesiki
Brilliant game mechanics, such an awesome idea. Level 7 was the clincher for
me!

~~~
wherd
thanks. I'll be adding some new leves soon ;)

